# Harbor Freight Motion Detector sale till 9/3 - $9.99 instead of 14.99



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few of these Bunker Hill Driveway Alert Systems. If you are looking to trigger a few props, you'll want to make sure you get them with different channel ID codes so they don't all trigger at the same time. Same time triggering however could also be desirable depending on your situation in which case you'd want them to be coded the same.

When I bought mine Bunker Hill use to put the channel code on the back of the box. Not sure what they are doing now or if the code is now settable (probably not given the price they sell for). There's been a few threads on HF over the years on these driveway alerts. BTW if you don't have a local store to look at the boxes for the codes, I don't think if ordered online they will go through the box codes they have to give you what you need if you want them to be different. Just a heads up.

Here's a photo of the labeling they used on boxes when I bought mine a couple of years ago. This unit was set to Channel 19. A newer unit in a smaller box a year or so later was set to Channel 2.

















Great for halloween but we can use one of these on our courtyard patio as people just begin to walk into the area, so that it gives an alert of someone approaching our front door (as opposed to using it for a driveway alert). The white sensor part is paintable so you can match your house color paint and make it less noticable. Black works nice for halloween nighttime use. Just mask off the actual sensor portion.


----------



## FrugalHaunts (Aug 25, 2018)

I updated the original post with a new coupon good till October 31st 2018.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

You can also get the coupon from: https://www.harborfreight.com/savings_coupons.html


----------

